# Archimedes/ Pan DH/ FR



## fabs8 (1. April 2008)

Sers Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Koplettbike herbekomme und ob man Zonenschein auf raten bezahlen kann???

Dank im Voraus.

Greetz

Fabs


----------



## Lurnas (1. April 2008)

http://www.bikeparts-online.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (1. April 2008)

Ich schau mal und sag vorab schonmal Danke ;-)


----------



## Basscommander (2. April 2008)

Probiers doch mal über die Zonenschein Homepage, da gibts ein Händlerverzeichnis. Sogar nach Postleitzahlen geordnet...


----------



## KONA_pepe (2. April 2008)

Bei Zonenschein direkt kannst du nicht kaufen.

Also musst du das über einen Händler abwickeln oder einem e-shop.
Altervativ Kedit aufnehmen falls ne Finanzierung nich geht..is eh des selbe


----------



## Basscommander (2. April 2008)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Bei Zonenschein direkt kannst du nicht kaufen.



Das ist so nicht richtig...: Einfach rechts anmelden und los gehts! Warenkorb, etc. sollten ja bekannte Dinge sein 



KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Altervativ Kedit aufnehmen falls ne Finanzierung nich geht..is eh des selbe



Richtig, und meistens wesentlich günstigere Konditionen als ne Finanzierung

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## fabs8 (7. April 2008)

Also....

Habe nun bestellt...
Freu mich wie ein paniertes Schnitzl auf mein neues Baby...
Werde dann auch gleich Bilder rein stellen.
Archimedes DH Pro in Grün (ral wird nicht verraten) ;-)
Deemax und und und... damit ich wieder was schönes zum spielen und schrauben habe )) Wird mein erster Downhiller da ich bislang hauptsächlich Dirt gefahren bin.

Also... in 6 Wochen gibt es Pics...


Hau rin...
Fabs


----------



## Lurnas (7. April 2008)

Dann sag ich schonmal: Gute Entscheidung!

Bin voll auf zufrieden mit meinem Archi, einfach toll!!


----------



## Basscommander (7. April 2008)

aaaach... alles Pillepalle... 

Ne Quatsch... wirklich n feines Rad!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Marciii (7. April 2008)

Mit nem Archi liegt man immer richtig  
Das lange warten drauf is immer das schlimmste, wenn mans kaum erwarten kann damit zu rocken


----------



## gunggu (15. August 2010)

erstmal guten abend / morgen alle miteinander!

hab mich jetzt schon durch mehrere themen gelesen und bin auch an einem ZONENSCHEIN interessiert 
bei mir ist nur die Entscheidung des modells noch nicht ganz gefallen

ARCHIMEDES DH vs PAN DH 

für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden, und warum?

die gabel würd ich warscheinlich in eine Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup '10 tauschen
die neue ist mir zu teuer und ich erkenne bis auf den preis keinen unterschied zwischen der '10er und der '11er 

könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. August 2010)

Gut sind sie beide. Das Archimedes ist sehr ausgereift, da es das Rad schon so lange gibt. Das merkst Du sofort beim Draufsetzen und Fahren, es passt alles. Robust ist es sowieso. Das Pan hat einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel und mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze und dem "ruhigen" Viergelenkhinterbau geht es vielleicht eher etwas in Richtung FR. 
Mit dem Archi machst Du einfach nichts falsch.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. August 2010)

Und bestell das Rad nicht im Netz, sondern über einen GUTEN Händler. Der kümmert sich dann, falls doch mal was dran sein sollte.


----------



## gunggu (6. September 2010)

Erst mal danke für die Info!
Werd vermutlich trotzdem bikeparts oline nutzen. Bekannte haben dort nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## gunggu (16. Oktober 2010)

So, hab jetzt bestellt und der Shop ist der hammer !!
Persönlicher Kontakt (auf deutsch), Angebotserstellung, individuelle Zahlungsvereinbarungen, alles kein Problem !!!

Nur zu enpfehlen


----------



## gunggu (5. Februar 2011)

Lang hats gedauert, aber jetzt bin ich auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines dieser edlen Teile


----------



## oliver.kummer (9. Februar 2011)

Servus,

hat jemand von Euch schon direkt mit Zonenschein, also deren Shop, Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gruß aus München
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (10. Februar 2011)

Nö  fahre immer Persönlich hin sind nur 50km


----------



## gunggu (15. Februar 2011)

oliver.kummer schrieb:


> direkt mit Zonenschein ... Erfahrungen gesammelt?


 
Also ich muss sage, bei *BPO* sind die Preise etwas moderater als direkt im Zonnenschein-Shop. Gibt dort auch die Möglichkeit eines "Package-Deals", also lässt man dort auch mit sich handeln.


----------



## Le-crew (15. Februar 2011)

Also immer wenn ich bei denen war hab ich nie den Orginalpreis zahlen müssen 
Nen Bissl geht immer


----------



## Lapeno (23. Februar 2011)

oliver.kummer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch schon direkt mit Zonenschein, also deren Shop, Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> 
> ...


Service ist direkt bei Zonenschein sehr gut ,werd mein Archi nächste Woche vom Pulvern bekommen .
Hab damals beim Kauf von bikeparts-online nen besseren Preis bekommen als direkt bei Zonensch. und Servicetechnisch sind die Jungs der wahnsinn , im positivem Sinne.


----------



## Le-crew (24. Februar 2011)

manchmal dauerts.  Mein Bruder lässt dort nen Rahmen pulvern und hat dort mal nach drei Wochen angerufen. Da hieß es äh ja der ist gerade zum Entlacken . Dirk(Zoni) musste sich  wahrscheinlich selber  das lachen verkneifen . Hamse wohl Vergessen aber halb so Wild eilt eh nicht. Dafür stimmt die Qualität der Arbeit und der Service.


----------



## oliver.kummer (24. Februar 2011)

Also,

unterm Strich heißt das "manchmal bisserl lahmarschig, geile Produkte...". Genauso habe ich sie auch erlebt: hatte mir eine rot eloxierte Steckachse 135x12 bestellt, musste nachhaken, beim 2. mal nachhaken kam gar keine Antwort mehr aber am nächsten Tag die Achse. War wohl nicht am Lager und musste auf die Schnelle gedreht werden. Ergo: Kundenbetreuung ausreichend, Material sehr gut.


----------



## Le-crew (25. Februar 2011)

Gutes dauert halt


----------



## konashred2-4 (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,
Kaufe mir jetzt auch das 2011er Archi race und freue mich wie ne bekloppte Sau 
Ich bekomme es sogar für 2449, anstatt 2999 Taler.
Würd mich freuen wenn jemand Erfahrungsberichte schreibt.


----------



## Le-crew (6. Juni 2011)

Na dann Gratulation  mit dem Archi machst du nix falsch super sensibles Ansprechverhalten Schluckfreudiger Hinterbau, gute Ausstattung zum schmalen Tarif . Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Ich bin 1,85m mit Größe S. Klingt erstmal Komisch ist aber meiner Meinung nach eine Sau gute Wahl gewesen. Hätte auch M nehmen können. Mein Lokal Dealer hat mir zu S geraten und bis jetzt hab ich nix bereut. Allerdings sind bis auf wenige Orginalteile (Rahmen,Dämpfer, LRS) alle anderen Teile zwecks noch besserer Performance und Gewicht rausgeflogen. Ab Jahresende ist dann nur noch der Rahmen Orginal  Gut das Orginal Gewicht ist na ja recht ansehnlich, bei mir damals >19,8 kg. Ziel bis ende des Jahres 18,....kg ab da wirds dann richtig teuer.
*
*


----------

